# Arcade



## NO GROW (Apr 29, 2007)

Can you still challenge people in the arcade if so how do I do it.


----------



## k-town (Apr 29, 2007)

hey man, on the game snake which one did you go to? worm, slug, or python?

wat's the difference?


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 29, 2007)

the speeds when you put your mouse on the name it shows how fast it goes..do it and you'll see what I mean.I play on worm and python


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 29, 2007)

play three times and then post your high score out of those three back on this thread and don't lie agreed.


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 29, 2007)

Lets get started then...Your ass is grass


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 29, 2007)

LOL 1435 my hands are not working right i'm going back for three more


----------



## k-town (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah man whenever you get finished, I know it will probably be a while I only got 248 and the rest of them are not even worth mentioning so I want a rematch?

can I get a rematch? 3 more times you post your high score back here in the thread even though I think mine will be right there in the high score box but anyways post it back here ( only three trys ) and no lying


----------



## k-town (Apr 29, 2007)

alright cool I didn't see you finished early I'm going back for 3 more too.


----------



## k-town (Apr 29, 2007)

alright I only got 484, and I see your not finished so.............I'm going back for 3 more!


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 29, 2007)

3117 i'm goin back to break the high score.


----------



## k-town (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah man i went like 8 times and omly got 700 or 800 something 

I'm going back


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't remember the score but like I told you I broke my own record...


----------



## k-town (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah man I ain't doing to good in there I am going to try a couple more times the highest I got was 1085 LOL


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 29, 2007)

1085 is better then 7 and 8 hundred like you were getting..


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 29, 2007)

Anybody who feels like it play a few times and post your high scores


----------



## k-town (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm gonna go try to kick your ass in snake again


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 29, 2007)

LMAO good luck with that...I think i'll break my record again.


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 30, 2007)

can you still challenge people in the arcade...If so how....If not could som1 let me know..


----------

